# Slot car racing is back in Jax, Fl. Racing on Thursday and Friday nights!



## Hank80

Here's the deal---

Please note all racing is 1/32 scale! Included:scalextric, slot-it, fly, and many other commercialy available.....so bring them on out!

Starting on Thursday at 7PM, racing trucks and Lemans cars.

Fridays we're still racing the following: F1, Jap Touring, Porshe Club, NASCAR, and Lemans.

All the rules and classes will remian the same as before.

So lets have a good turn out on Thrusdays and Fridays!

See ya at the track!

Henry


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Hank80

Turn out was good for Thursday, could be more. Yes still racing this Friday, but I will not be there I have a function for work I will be attending.


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Hank80

Dang Marc...
I was looking to get the 962 off of you. 

The deal on the next series is in the works. Details are being worked out right now. Speedy is with the race team in New York this week and Utah next week and then California. And that will conclude the race season for the Grand American cars. 

Gonzo and I are going to put on an Endro maybe next weekend on Saturday, the time and interest will be judged this evening. We would be looking to get everybody's input on this, any ideas? Also just to let you know that next month, there are some sponsored race or races coming. More details on this to follow. 

If you can stop by this evening.

Lets have a good turn out this evening so we can run all the classes!

See everybody at the track!


----------



## BullFrog

So who's going tonight.The only car I've got left running is the Leman's car. My F1 is damaged beyond repair.It does have a new motor installed.


----------



## BullFrog

Well I got a new F1 last night and won a sloppy race.We also picked up two new drivers- one got a truck and raced last night. See ya'll next weekend.


----------



## BullFrog

Talked with Speedy last Sunday about the up and coming events. He got some great news coming and a great new sponsor. Get those cars ready..........


----------



## DEI.2

Where's the track located??????


----------



## BullFrog

Hobby Planet on Beach Blvd.Between the Madrid resturant and Pizza Hut on the left side going to the beach- just before St.John Buff Road.


----------



## Hank80

Steve the track is located near the intersection of beach blvd. and Cortez rd. If you are headed east on beach, it will be on your left side. 

Hopefully we can get everything finalized this weekend for the up coming points series and the sponsored race in October.

Last friday night action was good despite a light turn out. Bill took the F-1 class, JP took the Touring and Super trucks class, And Gonzo to the Lemans class. Lets have a good turn out for Super Turcks and Lemans tomorrow night (Thrusday). 

Do not forget about racing this Friday! Classes will be F-1, Porsche Club, Nascar, Touring, and what ever else we can put in there, maybe Lemans, and Super Trucks again? 

Also just a reminder we hope to finalize, the details for the up coming enduro race. The enduro will be on a Saturday, date and time TBD. Everything for the enduro will be posted here as for the rules abd types of cars being ran.

More later,........


----------



## Hank80

Ok,..some great news about the up coming points series was made Friday night. The details still need to be finalized, so stay tuned for this!

Here are the results from this friday night of action. 

F-1 Class
1. JP 150 Laps
2. Gonzo 139 Laps
3. Bill F. 109 Laps.

Touring Class Overall Finish
1. Kyle
2. Bob
3. JP

Lemans Class
1. Kyle
2. Erik S.
3. Gonzo.

Just a note, the was 2 heats of touring with 4 cars each for a total of 8. And the was a total of 7 cars in Lemans which was ran in a rotation format. 

That the recap for this Friday.

Remember Wednesday is test and tune night.

Thursday night is Supertrucks, so for everybody who has a truck come let race the race. everybody loves the truck. Now where have I heard that one! Also we will run the Lemans class Thursday.

Friday nights we will have our normal classes of racing: F-1, Porsche Club, Touring, Nascar, and Lemans and Supertrucks if there is enough and interest.

SO lets have some more fun this week just like this past week!


----------



## Hank80

Time for an up-date.

They recieved a collection of Scalextric Nascars this past Saturday. The cars they got are as follows:
Kellogs 5 Terry labonte
Interstate Batteries 18 Bobby Labonte
Valvoline 10 Johnny Benson
Lycos 10 Johnny Benson
Valvoline 6 Mark Martin
Phizer 6 Mark Martin
Exide Batteries 99 Jeff Burton
John Deere 18 (cant remember Driver?)
Motorcraft 21 Elliot Sadler
Number 2 Rusty Wallace
Those are the only one's I can remember at this time. I will up-date this again later on this week while I am the shop.

These Nascars will need new tires. All of the cars have been cleaned up and they do run. The following is made by Carrea:
2 F-1 cars and 2 of the older Dodges. 

So if your looking for any of the older Scalextric Nascars, they have a few of them.
Today they recieved a order of parts:
magnets, braids, tires, slot-it motors, and other misc. parts. 

Also Wednesday nite is test and tune, with Racing on Thursday, (running Supertrucks and Lemans) and Friday nite racing.

See you at the track......


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Hank80

Its up date time!

Well race fans tonight we had a lite crowd. But we did race 3 classes. Here are the results from tonight:

NASCAR:
1. Erik S. 109 laps
2. JP S. 108 laps
3. Kyle P. 106 laps
4. Tom S. 87 laps

Touring:
1. Erik S. 120 laps
2. Tom S. 118 laps
3. Kyle P. 116 laps
4. JP S. 114 laps
5. Joe 111 laps

Lemans:
1. Kyle P. 127 laps
2. Erik S. 125 laps
3. Tom S. 113 laps
4. Bob P. 108 Laps
5. JP S. 108 laps

Thats the recap for Friday August 25, 2006. 

Remember next Wednesay is test and tune.
Thrusday is SuperTrucks and Lemans
Friday is F-1, NASCAR, Touring, Porsche Club, Lemans and maybe Supertrucks (if there are enough).

So lets have a good turn out next week and keep this going! The race is fast and it was close so who will win next week? Can this weeks winners repeat next? Come on out and find out. And join in on the action.

See your around the track.

Marc---good luck with your carts! when you are done for the season, come on back. And Keep us posted on you and your son's cart racing.

Henry :wave:


----------



## Ragnar

Henry, that was fast posting! You did a great job as race director. Too bad Erik had to outrun the old man, but I'll get him next week!
Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Thought I'd use this reply as a chance to introduce myself to the forum. I'm the Erik S. listed above. The handle I chose has to do with my practices, and even more appropriately, the races I just went through tonight. I started racing at Hobby Planet a couple weeks ago, so I'm still pretty new to the 1/32 cars, but I like to think I'm getting the handle of it (the record for the races says that, I suppose).

Anyway... why "Wingless Wonder"? Well, for the Touring class I run a Toyota Supra. During one of the heats, my rear wing sheared off about half of the wing. The other half broke off after the heat. As a side note, I also had a wheel come off during another heat and had to glue that back on between heats...

During the Lemans race, one of the track marshalls accidentally put me down on the wrong lane (I thought I had somehow knocked myself over, but he took the blame, nice of him to be honest), and I reached down to grab my car. It was a Porsche 956C (Jagermeister colors), and I'd already broke both outer wing supports and popped off the wing in practice, but glued it all together with Tenax (which welds plastic). When I grabbed the car, the wing broke off along with one support. Then, in the next heat, I rear-ended a car that ended up in my lane, and the front wing flew off the car.

I started the night with three wings, and ended the night down three wings. In a few minutes I'll begin the process of repairs.

Luckily my NASCAR didn't have a wing.


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I've noticed the crashing hard part! I think that might be the draw of the NASCARs, they don't really break. The NASCAR race was a bash-fest, and more than a few times I found myself having to drive straight through a wreck, something I wouldn't do with my Lemans or F1 cars, and probably not if I could help it with my Touring car.

And of course, you're always going to have someone who believes the pieces are going to come off anyway and removes the mirrors, antennae, and rear wings from his cars (poor little TRV and Aston Martin...).


----------



## Hank80

Well its up date time from Thursday night of racing action.

Turn out was light but we did manage to run to classes.

In the Lemans class this evening it went like this:

1-Joe 128 laps
2-Gonzo 123 laps
3-JP 119 laps
4-Erik S. 117 laps
5-Tom S. 110 laps

In the Supertrucks the finishing order was:

1-JP 105 laps
2-Erik S 96 laps
3-Gonzo 87 laps
4-Tom S. 76 laps

The action was good, and everybody had a great time. (IMHO). 

Remember tomorrow night (Friday) will be a full slate of racing action. So have'm ready and come on out!

OK here is the beginning of the big race on OCTOBER 8th, 2006. We will be posting a PDF file with all the race details! Let me just tell you this race will be big in Jacksonville. One thing it will be only for 1/32 scale cars. (Scalextric, Slot-it, Revell, Ninco, ect.)

Next week I will be posting more details on this race, you will want to be at this race.

Until next time,

Henry :wave:


----------



## Ragnar

The poor driver of my Mercedes truck was so traumatized, I believe we will have to chain him to his seat next time! Something about being hit by a big yellow truck once too often, he keeps just saying, "It's big, it's yellow, and IT KEEPS HITTING ME!!!"

I will learn how to drive that truck... even if it kills the driver!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

First off, here's some pictures of the track for those of you wondering what it looks like. This is an awesome track to race on, it really tests the drivers' skill. Click on the thumbnails to see full-size pictures.


The whole track, from an angle, so you can see things in relation to each other and get a feel for the size of it.


One end of the track, featuring a nice s-curve.


The other end of the track, with the sort-of-circle. There's also a nice pit lane set up. The jacks are functional and find themselves doing all kinds of duty with cars at the track!




And here's a nice shot of the end of tonight's truck race. This doesn't tell the whole story, but hints at it. My truck is the yellow truck on the right, which you might have noticed isn't in a slot (and has a yellow lane sticker on it). Well, the reason for that is that on the last turn, both white trucks had a get-together, which caused them to be right in my lane. I slammed into this mess full-speed, smacking them apart, while JP, in the other yellow truck, skimmed by narrowly missing the carnage. The race ended right there, with power to the track going off immediately following the wreck. The turn marshall was in the process of clean up as the heat ended! We wanted the trucks to be left as-is, but he'd already gotten two in place. The picture of the carnage would have been awesome, but instead you get my driver taking a nice detour. Wasn't the first time...


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Sure would like to check out that slot car racing. It seems that I cant ever catch the Hobby Planet open though. When is a good time to catch some of the action???? I noticed peeking through the windows that there is wed night is test and tune from 7pm till 10pm. Then I looked down at the locked door and it says that they close a 7pm. Is the door wrong????


----------



## Hank80

Bob Lee,
We are here from Wednesday thru Saturday. We are open right now. some if your not at HW racing RC come on over. We start racing on Thursday at 7:00 pm and Friday we race at 7:30pm. so if you are on this side of town,..stop on by. Be glad to see ya!

You can call the shop @ 904-998-0028


----------



## Hank80

OK here is the Friday nite recap of action.

We had a good turn out this evening, with 6 classes running. The first class up this evening was the NASCAR bunch.

Here is the finishing order of NASCAR:
1-Kyle P. 115 laps
2-Erik S. 110 laps
3-Doc Duffy 105 laps
4-Tom S. 102 laps

The F-1 class ended up like this:
1-Doc Duffy 140 laps (this was the Doctor Duffy show!)
2-Erik S. 120 laps
3-Tom S. 105 laps
4 JP S. 51 (or a DNF)

Next was the Porsche Club:
1-Kyle P. 131 laps
2-Erik S. 122 laps
3-JP S. 119 laps
4-Doc Duffy 111 laps

Then we had the Touring class:
1-Erik S. 135 laps (today being Erik's B-day he got his hard fought win!)
2-Joe 125 laps
3-Gonzo 124 laps
4-Tom S. 119 laps
5-Bob P. 112 laps

Now we had the drivers class of the night SuperTrucks)
1-JP S. 110 laps (this kid has been running away with this class will anybody stop him?)
2-Erik S. 92 laps
3-Tom S. 88 laps
4-Kyle P. 35 laps (kyle ended up in the garage early rear gear trouble on his rig.)

Now the largest class of the evening was the Lemans and here is how it finished up:
1-Gonzo 130 laps (hey he had to make up 24 laps in the last heat to win great job!)
2-JP S. 128 laps (this was done with my Porsche 962 Your know rent a wreck ride)
3-Tom S. 120 laps
4-Erik S. 120 laps
5-Kyle P. 119 laps
6-Bob P. 114 laps

Well this wraps up this week racing action. I had a blast filling in for Speedy the regular Race Director. He is in Utah at the Miller motorsports park for tomorrows, make that today's Grand American race at 1:00 pm on the speed channel. He is with the Brumos Porsche Riley the 59 team.

Until next week have a blast! Remember wWednesday test and tune, Thursday Lemans and Supertrucks, and Fridays are always a full slate....

Cya!
Henry


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hank80 said:


> Bob Lee,
> We are here from Wednesday thru Saturday. We are open right now. some if your not at HW racing RC come on over. We start racing on Thursday at 7:00 pm and Friday we race at 7:30pm. so if you are on this side of town,..stop on by. Be glad to see ya!
> 
> You can call the shop @ 904-998-0028


Hey thanks for the info!!! I am going to try to make it in on saturday just to check it out. Ill use the number to call before I head that way. Are the store hours posted on the door accurate?? Also are they selling cars and parts there??


----------



## Hank80

Bob,

Be sure to call ahead on the weekends the hours do vary. But most of the time somebody is there, when you go in be sure to ask for Gonzo or Speedy. They can help you out with what ever it is you need. They do carry the Slot-it, Ninco, Scalextric, Carrea, Fly and Revell. They do have a selection of parts for the 1/32 cars they carry. There is also a set but they can get more. All the car and track they carry is the 1/32 scale, the cars are detailed to resemble current production, or latter model race cars.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I felt pretty good about those races Friday night. I'm still learning the NASCAR cars, and I just got my Porsche Friday so I didn't have much time to learn it. The trucks are an interesting and new experience, very much unlike the cars, but even coming in second I managed to set a new track record for trucks (5.838s)... though I've already been told JP's gunning to knock that one down (that's what records are for, right?).

The Lemans race could have gone better, I had an abysmal showing on yellow because I'd forgotten to practice on it and get used to it, so the first heat cause me no end of problems and I hurt myself trying to catch back up. The F1 was also a disappointment. Why, when I took 2nd place? Because I was over a lap ahead going into the last heat, and my car quit just a few laps in. I found out after the race that the new Scalextric braid I'd put on was chewed up badly, so I've resolved to fix that issue by not using Scalextric braid on my F1 car.

The touring was certainly the most interesting race for me. Yeah, yeah, I know it's obvious I'd say that because I won. But mostly, it's because of the brands that featured in that race. Due to the Ninco Toyota Supras my dad and I had been running, there was a belief that you needed a Ninco to win the touring races (this resulted in a decent upswing in Ninco sales). Well, here's the order of the cars used in the race:

1. Erik S (me) - Scalextric Ford GT
2. Joe - Scalextric Aston Martin
3. Gonzo - Fly BMW M3
4. Tom S - Ninco Toyota Supra
5. Bob P - Ninco Honda NSX

Now, I do think that Supra could have done better, but it encountered some misfortunes during the race. But when all was said and done, there was no question left that Scalextric cars *can* compete, if you set them up right and drive them well. The biggest advantage they had was that they stuck to the track well (I think I came off maybe 2, 3 times total), and they're easy to drive. My Ninco Toyota can go faster, but only if I'm on the ball driving it, as the Ninco cars are more difficult to drive than Scalextric cars. I parked the Toyota, despite the fact it was a birthday gift and Friday was my birthday, to help prove that Scalextric can win. Next week the Big Blue Meanie comes back out.

I only got one picture this week because I was so pumped racing I forgot to get some shots (I'll get more next week, I promise!). I'll upload it later, but the picture is before the start of the Lemans race, with "Team Orange Crush" on the outside lanes, and Gonzo and JP on the inside lanes. A nice angle with good lighting, I think.

I'm also on the lookout for some banana stickers. Two of them - one for me, and one for JP. Chiquita banana stickers, to be precise...


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oh, and here's something new... I actually finished the night with all my wings! Granted, the Porsche had its wing pop out during practice, so I popped it back in and glued it in place. It was the only Porsche to finish the race with its rear wing!

On the Jagermeister Porsche 956C front, mine remained intact, but Kyle borrowed his dad's car halfway through the Lemans race, with its entire rear wing assembly gone pre-race (I think he cut it off), and my dad's 956C broke its front wing in the center.

My F1 Williams did end up snapping off half the front wing (I had glued it together so it broke elsewhere, of course). Not sure when it happened, but I did have some spectacular rear-enders in that race.

My touring, NASCAR, and, of course, truck vehicles had no wings to break or lose. Next week the Supra returns with its fully breakable rear wing. In its absence, my dad's Supra became the honorary wing-discarder... only this time it broke into three pieces and can't be fixed, so that little car has become a permanently wingless car.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

As promised, the Lemans race picture:


----------



## Hank80

Well after a slight break in the posting action this will resume now. The track has been re-powered for the better! I think everybody will like the results and the outcome. After an all nite work session last friday its done. Read the post from Tom S. that will fill you in on all the details.

So remember this Thursday nite,..Prototypes (Lemans), and Supertrucks.

ANd Friday will be a full slate of racing action, so come on out and get those rides turned up for the October 8th race!

See ya at the track!
Henry


----------



## Hank80

OK,.guys,..all of the track up-grading is done! New power and handle hooks up installed, power jumpers done, and the automatic power relay is in. So regular racing program is now back on for Friday nite!

Is anybody has heard or seen Marc, he seems to be MIA! I know its go-cart season at 103rd track. So Marc if you read this stop by when you have time or a chance.

So lets have a good turn out Friday nite, all classes will be running.

See ya at the track!

Henry


----------



## Ragnar

Last night, we held our first races since the track was redone. We raced Formula 1, Touring, and Porsche Cup.

The Formula 1 race was won by Doc Duffy.
Touring was taken by Tom S. (myself).
Porsche Cup was won by Erik S.

All the racers were turning in much faster times in their classes than we had ever had during our weekly races in the past. Most classes were faster by two to three tenths of a second or more. Everyone that raced had a great time, and we look forward to many more great races on Hobby Planet's much-improved track.

There'll be races tomorrow (Sunday) as well, any class we have enough entrants for, starting at noon if possible.

Tom


----------



## Hank80

Here is the recap from Friday night.....

F-1 ended up with Dr Duffy, winning.
1-Dr. Duffy 143 laps
2-JP S. 131 laps
3-Erik S. 96 laps- Erik did have some cars trouble during this race, I think he 
will be back next Friday.

The touring class when down like this:
1-Tom S. 127 laps
2-Dr Duffy 125 laps
3-Henry S. 112 laps
4-Joe 112 laps
5-Erik S. 107 laps

Porsche Clubended like this:
1-Erik S. 112 laps
2-JP S. 109 laps
3-Henry S. 101 laps
4-Tom S. 91 Laps

Thos where the only classes we ran due to a light turn out. Next Thursday and Friday will be regular racing programs for both nights.

ATTENTION: Next SUNDAY OCTOBER 1st, 2006 we will be running a Practice race using the format we are planning on using for the charity race on October 8th. We will start at 12:00 PM. SO come on out and join in on the fun!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

That was some exciting racing!

The F1 class was a bit wierd, I had a hard hit early with my Williams and it knocked the front axle out of place. I had tape on the car holding the nose on and didn't realize it was holding the axle out of place, so I figured I was out until my dad told me to use his Ferrari as a backup. Having not tested it, there was no way to know that the same magnet setup as my Williams wasn't a good idea. I won the second heat, but pulled it right at the start of the third heat because it was obvious the car was underpowered. Pulled the body, and the motor was way too hot. I sat out that heat pulling some magnet and letting the car cool down, then got back out to test it. The Ferrari won the last heat, but the times it was turning dropped from the 4.4s range to the 5.0s range during the heat. The motor's been replaced and the tape on the Williams fixed, so both cars are good for next week.

The no-practice bug caught me on the Touring class too. Nincos are not easy to drive, so I wasn't well prepared for trying to drive an entire race with one, even if it is my favorite car. I've been doing a lot of testing with set up since then, but haven't got it where I'm comfortable with it, so I might be pulling out my Scaley Supra next week.

Porsche was really crazy! While on the yellow outside lane, I had a bit of a distraction to take some of my attention, and I ended up starting the final heat two or three laps behind JP. I figured I could probably beat him because he was on the then-infamous orange lane and I was on green. That patience worked out in the end (though I'm amazed I had any left after the Touring race).

This week I won't be able to count on any orange-lane shenanigans (though, granted, we were all having to run it). A little bit of TLC on the track has brought orange to a highly competitive speed, and after some testing there's no doubt that any car can keep up with the rest of the field on any lane, as long as the driver's good enough. This track is primed and ready to go, though it'll see some maintenance to ensure it's good to go for October 8th as well.


----------



## Hank80

Just to let ever one know we will be runnning the Prototypes, and Supertucks this evening and Full slate tomorrow (Friday). And a Practice race this Sunday for the 1st annual Boggy Creek Charity Race on the 8th of October,...

So come on out and get your rides ready!


----------



## Ragnar

Erik and I will be there all three days for the racing!


----------



## Hank80

Well tonite the turn out was on the lite side but, hey we did run the prototpye class...
Here goes with the run down for this evening only class:

1. Henry S. 122 laps
2. Dr. Duffy 120 laps
3. Tom S. 119 laps
4. JP S. 109 laps
5. Erik S. 16 laps Let it be known, Erik did have a few problems, I look for his 
return, tomorrow nite in the Friday nite action.

It must be known that this only class tonite was more or less, a survivors race, there where alot of hard hits all the way around for everybody..


This evening was fun and a pretty good Pre-race tune up for tomorrow evening, and this Sunday's practice race. 

Get the word out,..and lets have a good turn out tomorrow nite!,..

See you at the track,.............
Henry


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Hank80 said:


> 5. Erik S. 16 laps Let it be known, Erik did have a few problems, I look for his return, tomorrow nite in the Friday nite action.


I had an interesting discovery during the race that wasn't exactly pleasant. Seems Slot.it sent all their Jagermeister Porsche 956C High Downforce cars from the factory with the guide wires threaded up under the chassis toward the front. This gave them the opportunity to slide out and get caught under the wheels, which ended up yanking one wire completely out of its eyelet. When I pulled the car apart to try to fix it, I found the problem with the wires and just assumed it was an accident made while putting the car back together. Unfortunately, fixing it would be too much work to rejoin the race.

My dad then suggested I try our backup Jagermeister. Problem with that car is that it wasn't reconfigured with the magnets to match my car's setup, which was specifically done to cope with the track's newfound power. Net result is a car sliding all over the place and rolling when I was trying to be gentle. I had no intention of seeing a car destroyed, so I took it off the track after about five or six laps, and spent the rest of the night turn marshalling (they needed the extra help!).

At home I cracked open all of our Slot.it cars to examine them for the guide wire problem, and came up with:

Jagermeisters - all 3 had the problem
Spirit of America 956C - nope
Lancia - nope
Nissan R390 Road Car - nope
Clarion Nissan R390 - both cars

It was a simple fix, pulling the wires out of the guide, sliding them from their position, and then re-threading them back through the front of the car and into the guide. But I would have preferred not to have to make that kind of a fix.

The race was exciting to watch, though. The first, third, and fourth place finishers all three entered their final heat with 91 laps, Doc was just slightly behind that. There was a lot of sliding cars, and Doc's Spirit of America even took a complete off-track excursion (tried to catch it, but I was a step behind it). It was particularly crazy watching my dad's Lancia having a problem with trying to pass Henry's Blaupunkt Porsche, because the Blaupunkt would slide its tail end out into the next lane over. I was watching them both going through the S's, and that tail end slid out right in front of the Lancia, causing the Lancia to deslot and jump into the wall. Similar tail wagging presented issues for the Lancia with JP's Sauber, and by the third heat that Lancia was being very tentative trying to pass either car. The Spirit of America gave the show of the night, rolling, jump, being batted around like a ball, and still coming out in the final heat to put in 34 laps and make 2nd place.

All five cars had issues. Henry's had some kind of problem in his third heat that he had to fix during his sit-out heat. Doc's car was all over the track, literally. My dad's Lancia had an issue in the first heat that I didn't catch, because I was working on my own Jagermeister's problem. And JP's Sauber was making a strange sound and finally, during the last heat, gave up the ghost, repeatedly stopping around the track until it finally came to a stop and wouldn't go.

It's just a precursor for tonight's racing, when we're looking to have even more racers, and an exciting show of it!


----------



## Hank80

Well here is the up-date from last nights action.....its kind of late I had to work today.

The first class of racing was touring and the results where:
1-Tom S. 139 laps
2-JP S. 134 laps
3-Erik S. 131 laps
4-Dr Duffy 134 laps
5-Bob P. 123 laps

This class had some close racing down to the end.

Next up was the Prototype class,..also know as,...the demo derby!
1-JP S. 125 laps
2-Tom S. 125 laps
3-Erik S. 118 laps
4-Henry S. 116 laps
5-Kyle P. 77 laps

This ended up with JP beating Tom by only I would guess to say 6 or 8 feet at most, if the race lasted another 30 seconds Tom would of passed JP and took the win, but it ended with JP up front, I think this was JP first win in the Prototype class. Buy hey I could be wrong on that.

This race was the wreck fest, my poor 962 killed 2 drivers with the body flying off at speed in the third round,...not to mention others having trouble but nothing like I had. at least it ended bofre I could completely destory the car so I guess thats a good thing...

Next up was the Porsche Club race:
1-JP S. 135 laps
2-Henry S. 125 laps
3-Tom S. 114 laps
4-Erik S. 105 laps
5-Kyle P. 19 laps --Kyle pulled his ride in saving it for the Otcober 8th race.

This class could also quailfy as a demo derby....Tom's Dewalt Porsche during the race end up exploding apart after flipping over the scoring bridge and landing on the front stretch,..now that was COOL,...you needed to see that happen! Tobad that one wasn't video'd,..it would of been great,...Tom ended up bringing out his ride for next Sunday and using it as a test session,..,..Erik also brought out his back up in this one to......I am sure Erik will post more details from last night.....

So until next time I'll see you at the track this Sunday for the Practice race starting time is 1:00 PM! ! ! !

See ya at the track,...........


----------



## Wingless Wonder

The Touring was exciting, that's about all I can remember there. It was just such a blur of cars going around the track a lot faster than they ever did before! We just can't beat that Mosler, but it won't stop us from trying.

The Prototype class was bad. Henry reminded us all of the horrible crash fest the night before, and it set us up to try for a repeat. I got the action started with my Jagermeister going over the rails in the loop and wiping out three spectators and their bikes. Then Henry's car went off-track and he attempted to get it back on, but the car fell apart in his hands! And then my Jagermeister built up too much speed and not enough braking in the loop and came flying out of the track, landing on the floor in front of the second driver from me. And that was just the first heat! The madness continued as Henry's car came apart again, Kyle bounced people off the track repeatedly with his stand-in (he used a repainted, re-winged Porsche 956C because his Ninco car wasn't working right), and it all went nuts. Through it all, JP's Sauber kept chugging along, making a horrible sound but keeping steady on the track. My dad's Lancia put up a valiant effort to come from behind after troubles of its own, and was reeling in the Sauber but just ran out of time. By the time this race was finished, my Jagermeister had also developed a "hinged" windshield.  

The Porsche class was more of the same! My car started off the mess by swinging its tail out a couple of times, which yanked the guide wires out (a constant problem with that particular car lately). I was trying to figure out what to do with it when I heard a "crack!" and then people shouting over the disintegration of my dad's Porsche (it was fixable, thankfully). Both of us got back out with backup cars, but in my dad's case it was Porsche for the October 8th race, so he was a bit worried about it getting wrecked as well. We all put forth the best race we could, lapping JP quite a few times, but it was too late. Our early misfortunes killed us all.


Death Race 2000 9-30-06 Results:
Henry: Two drivers
Erik: One driver, three spectators, three bikes
Tom: One driver


----------



## Ragnar

*BOGGY CREEK PRE-RACE TEST RACE*

*Notes*

We opened up the shop early, around 10:30am, to clean up the track and get it in top shape. This involved using an eraser and lighter fluid to clean the track braid, as well as a vacuum. We also used a special tool to run through the track braids and click things back into shape, which tends to help the track's consistency.

J.C. France, driver of the Brumos #59 Porsche, showed up early to get his cars set up and grab some time testing on the track. A lot of us got in some early practice time, checking our set ups and trying to figure out how to smooth out any weaknesses in our cars or driving. The track was opened up to the public for some time while we were doing sign ups for the day. Also during this time, Henry put together some 25 ohm controllers, and four 25 ohm controllers were hooked up to the track for the drivers to use. During this period, Tom and Erik set up J.C.'s Porsche 911 for him to use for the day (they also had already set up his special Brumos Porsche for October 8th, and are in the process of setting up a Slot.it Lancia for him).

Qualifying started at 2pm. I wasn't able to get the full qualifying results, just the race results. So, without further ado, on to the races!


*Results*

Super Trucks were up first. The trucks are a local favorite, fun to run, difficult to run, and when they deslot, they deslot big time! The race was exciting as always, with trucks coming off the track and going back on. "Team Chiquita Banana", as the two yellow Sisu trucks of JP and Erik are known, took the early lead and never looked back. They were also the only trucks to have no significant troubles during the race! Kyle's truck took a heavy tumble and lost parts of its body. Tom's truck lost a wheel and that spelled the end of its race. The only problems for the two leaders were a wheel popping off mid-race for Erik (it was easily correctable), and JP taking a roll down the main straight into the scoring bridge. The results of the race:

Super Trucks
1.JP 142
2.Erik S 137
3.Henry 125
4.Tom S 90 - truck problems
5.Kyle P 60 - destroyed truck

Porsche Cup was next, featuring the Porsche 911 GT3R's. This was also J.C.'s first race, with an older Scalextric Porsche 911. The Porsches looked fast, and there were a few tumbles. Erik took off right out of the gates, with a ridiculously fast Porsche and a lot of luck. The other drivers had a number of problems with handling and just plain bad luck, giving them an idea of the kinds of things to look for when setting up for next Sunday. This was a perfect example of the use of this practice race for the drivers. A few Porsches lost their wings, including Tom's wing going off twice, despite being glued in place. The end results were:

Porsche Cup
1.Erik S 180
2.JP 164
3.Tom S 157
4.Henry 144
5.JC 131

Next up was the NASCAR race, the closest race of the bunch by far! This race was survival of the lucky, and that's how it ended up. Erik looked slow in the early going, but kept his car out of trouble and was lucky enough to not be taken out too often. JC looked really strong, but ended up dropping out of the race with a shot gear. Bob and Kyle entered their final heat 38 and 41 laps behind Erik's final total, respectively, but both had some problems during the race. Bob ended the race just 3/4 of a lap behind. Tom's car had some small troubles and ended up finding a lot of other driver's wrecks, which caused him to drop a little behind, but he finished just seven laps behind, and should be set for a good run next Sunday. Henry seemed to have some handling problems, and played it safe as well as he could so he'd be able to keep his car for the big race.

NASCAR
1.Erik S 166
2.Bob P 166
3.Kyle P 165
4.Tom S 159
5.Henry 145
6.JC 116 - gear problems

Last were the Protoypes. The final racing order was the qualifying order. There was trouble early for Tom and Erik with loose cars breaking out. Erik's first heat on yellow saw him deslotting a number of times, especially in the loop. His Porsche 956C even wiped out the spectators in the loop twice during the race! However, Henry's 962C had a wire pull right off of the motor, and he had to solder it on mid-race, and JP had his crown gear move and destroyed itself. Both cars were repaired before the night was over, and both Tom and Erik were looking into getting their cars tuned up for maximum performance.

Prototype
1.Tom S 161
2.Erik S 160
3.Henry 148 - engine wire
4.JP 98 - stripped gear

It was an exciting day of racing for everyone, and a great way to test the cars for those who showed up. The rules worked well, and next weekend should be even more interesting for all the drivers participating. Hopefully, we'll see some of you at the track as well!


----------



## Hank80

Racing this evening!...

Use tonight for Supertruck and Prototype tune-up for this Sunday's Boggy Creek Charity Race!

See you at the track!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'll be there... once I repair my poor 956's wing again.... :freak:


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*So what's the scoop for the Oct. 8th race? What times, format, cost?*

Here's the information topic on HobbyTalk for it:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=157802

To answer your questions more generally, though:

Time - Sign-up on the day starts around 10am, as well as practice, and qualifying begins at noon.

Format - All races will be a round-robin, 4 minutes on, 4 minutes off, with box stock cars that have only had magnets and tires changed. Classes being run are Porsche 911 GT3R, NASCAR, Prototype, and Super Trucks.

Cost - $20 for the first class you enter, $15 for the second, $10 for the third, $5 for the fourth (so you'll pay $20, $35, $45, or $50, depending on how many classes you enter). Proceeds are going to Camp Boggy Creek.

There's a lot of good info in that topic, such as all of the raffle items that will be there, guests, special cars for the event, and a lot of other goodness.


----------



## Ragnar

We all hope to see you back racing with us soon! Good luck with the karting.
Tom


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing chet


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## BullFrog

Can we drop this discussion now? See ya'll sometime in the distant future.


----------



## smokinHOs

(removed)


----------



## Ragnar

Mark
We were trying to decide on which track to buy, and Speedy said you are racing Porsche Club so why not buy that Track because it has the Flying Lisard car,that you can't get any other way. We didn't ask if it would be legal, we were told it would be.
I also take pride in helping others, as does Erik. We have taken a lot of time doing so,in the last two months. You can't just walk in after not being there and start telling the people who have been how the rules should be. Try being at the weekly races for awhile racing with the rules we are using now before complaining.
I hope you can accept that things have change durig the time you were away. We have had good close racing with everyone having a good time.


----------



## Ragnar

Here's the information topic on HobbyTalk for it:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=157802

To answer your questions more generally, though:

Time - Sign-up on the day starts around 10am, as well as practice, and qualifying begins at noon.

Format - All races will be a round-robin, 4 minutes on, 4 minutes off, with box stock cars that have only had magnets and tires changed. Classes being run are Porsche 911 GT3R, NASCAR, Prototype, and Super Trucks.

Cost - $20 for the first class you enter, $15 for the second, $10 for the third, $5 for the fourth (so you'll pay $20, $35, $45, or $50, depending on how many classes you enter). Proceeds are going to Camp Boggy Creek.

There's a lot of good info in that topic, such as all of the raffle items that will be there, guests, special cars for the event, and a lot of other goodness.
Mark This is from this forum, so you see the rules were post, and did have access to them. :tongue: 
Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing chat


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing chat


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing chat


----------



## BullFrog

after that it will be even more of a distant future.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing Chat


----------



## BullFrog

I'm going to say this a plainly as I can. They have e-mail or PM and that's where your whole conversation needed to be.Then when the next meeting is discuss the rules, there not here.All you have accomplished is anyone interested in racing at this place will see the actions of a few(on the internet) to represent the actions of many(racers that don't do anything but read it).You'll not see me anywhere around come race day.I've had enough!

Bill Fraden


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing chat


----------



## racinbob

Eric
I would just like to say sorry for what happened on Sunday. And I hope we can put this all behind us.

-Kyle :dude:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

racinbob said:


> Eric
> I would just like to say sorry for what happened on Sunday. And I hope we can put this all behind us.
> 
> -Kyle :dude:


Thanks for that, and I apologize for blowing my top. I'd like to do my best to have a friendly competition each week between us, especially as you know how to race. That NASCAR final heat was good fun. My dad told me he thought that more often than not you're just joking, but it's hard to tell, so give us a little "tell" to let us know, okay? Joking's good fun, after all!
-Erik


Now back to schoolwork, before the prof gets murder in his eyes...


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing tonight, lads. Prototypes and Super Trucks!


----------



## racinbob

Sorry we could not make it to nite, we had car problems. Let me know the results from tonight. Also what is hobby planets website?
- Kyle


----------



## Ragnar

Kyle (and Bob!): Sorry to hear you had car trouble. So far all I can tell you is that I won Formula 1 and Porsche, JP took NASCAR and Super Trucks, and Erik took Touring and Prototypes. The turnout tonight was good, including me, Erik, Henry, JP, Delbert, Buddy, Wendell, and Marty. Delbert you met Sunday at the BC race. The last three were new racers.

Henry should have full results posted for us later.
Tom


----------



## Hank80

Ok,...Here are the results from last night.

First up was the F-1 class,..AKA,..the demo derby!

1 Tom S. 129 laps
2 Erik S. 122 laps
3 JP S. 103 laps
4 Buddy V. 68 laps (buddy first time out with a Carrera F-1 so give him time and a new set of tires and he'll be there.)

Next on the leader board is the NASCAR and it finished like this:

1 JP S. 117 laps
2 Erik S. 115 laps
3 Tom S. 115 laps
4 Wendell B. 90 laps (rookie driver this evening with us)
5 Marty W. 75 laps (rookie driver this evening with us)
The Nascar class had 2 new racers with us, so in due time they will be turning close to the same ammount of laps as the regulars.

Porsche Club:
1 Erik S. 124 laps
2 Tom S. 122 laps
3 Henry S. 100 laps (I was really off on it!)
4 Buddy V. 90 laps

Touring:
1 Erik S. 135 laps 
2 Tom S. 115 laps
3 Wendell B. 92 laps
4 Buddy V. 88 laps

The next class was the SuperTrucks, Or another name for it would be JP and Company?

1 JP S. 110 laps
2 Delbert 103 laps (this was Delbert first time out in his truck, and did pretty good.)
3 Erik S. 101 laps
4 Tom S. 37 laps (Tom ended up in the garage with a stripped rear gear)

The last class was the Prototypes and it ended like this:
1 Erik S. 145 laps
2 Tom S 130 laps
3 Delbert 121 laps 
4 JP S. 83 laps (electrical problems requiring time to repair in the pits)


That sums up the racing action from last nite.

A side note,.guys lets try and watch what we say and do around the track, I know things can be heated at the moment of racing, so try and think before we speak, ok? And remember we do have a new racer who is younger and just learning. Our actions speak louder than words. This is just a little reminder thats all. Nothing is intended by this public service announcement.

All in all last night had some good close racing action, I for one would like to see it continue on wouldn't you? I just wished Bob and Kyle could of made it. No telling how the finishing order would of been.

Any way until next time,................

See you at the track,............................


----------



## smokinHOs

Good report- the cars were ready to go, however I wasn't. Had to work early Saturday... you know, Henry, that work thing. Pays the bills. Anyway- between work and our kart race today, I could not hang with you guys that late. Probably be two weeks or so before I can get back up there. Next Friday I have something already scheduled. I will come back and race in just enough time to get absolutely spanked by Erik, Tom, and JP... 

Take care... Good luck to the new guys.. welcome!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

A bit of an exciting night of racing for me, that was!

The Formula 1 class was going well for me except some problems with the nose, it was a nice close race. I'm not sure if Scaley doesn't make a front wing for the #7 Williams or not, but there's been no replacement of any kind in the shop, so I tried to keep the nose taped on until one came in. Net result, it got bashed up a bit and then threw the car off badly. Each race the wing was off the car, and it finally culminated in the car going off track THREE times, the final time snapping one of the guide wires and putting me out. I'll be gluing that wing to the body now, and just keep on gluing the sides of it back on each week.

NASCAR was... weird. I'd been doing some practice with my car during the week and it was fast and handled well. Race day comes along and it's neither. I'm going to figure that car out sooner or later! The "rookies" were fun. I'd seen Wendell practicing at the track before and I was certain he would have been faster, but it's just a matter of time before he's up there toward the top. Marty was pretty eager with his first time out, I'm sure he'll learn the lessons of racing soon enough.

Porsche... that was kind of fun too. I thought my dad might have beaten me, but there was an awful lot of deslotting going on with the rest of the field. The Yankees car kept its nose clean and that made a big difference.

Trucks, bleh. I've never seen my truck that loose and uncontrollable. I'll give it a few checks this week to see if I can figure out what's wrong. I might be sitting out the trucks for a while, until I can figure the thing out. I'm going to work on mine to see if mine will feel as light as JP's and as smooth transitioning through the turns. There's a huge performance gap between a truck that goes 5.14 and the rest of the field, and it's not very fun bashing your truck trying to overcome that difference.

I think Touring was a surprise for me, I expected I might have come in second. However, I was able to run a very clean race and kept going nice and fast. During the first heat my dad was on yellow and Wendell and Buddy kept popping off into his lane coming out of the hairpin, but when I moved over to yellow they kept it clean. Gives a bit of a luck advantage there! I'm also happy about finally getting my NINCO Wood One Toyota Supra to work, especially as it was a birthday gift.

The strangest race of the night might have been the Prototypes! My dad was going through a bit of a problem with his blood sugar having gone too low (diabetes) and a candy bar not kicking in yet, so he was somewhat out of it when the signal to go occured. He got a very late start, about half a lap, then had repeated problems during the first heat. Even so, with the rest of us keeping reasonably clean, he was only a lap behind me and Delbert. As the race went on, my Porsche 956C (aka Death Race 2000) managed to build up a lead, mainly based on the fact that it was sticking to the track and not letting its rear end fly up (a typical problem with the Porsches). I didn't realize the lead was that much, because it didn't seem like it. Delbert was pretty impressed that he was beaten soundly by a man who wasn't completely in the race.

I've got a handful of pics, the only racing pic being the start of the truck race. The others will explain my handle quite well. The funniest was when I was excitedly setting up a shot of the F1's front end pieces arrayed in front of the car and a couple of guys asked me to calm down because they thought I was upset. Ha! I just wanted to show an absolutely ridiculous sight to the world. Especially since my fastest laps tended to come *after* the front wing came off.

Great night of racing, hope to see Kyle, Bob, Marc, and even more people out here soon. We're getting even more new racers in, so things are getting exciting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I also have to say that the courage award for the night goes to Buddy for trying to run that Carrera F1. For those who are reading this topic, this isn't a new Carrera F1, it's a few years old. It's part of a set that included a Sauber Petronas car, and a Mika Hakkinen car. That tells you something right there! I've done a lot of work trying to get the Hakkinen car to work, but so far it's not been easy going. Had to replace the rear axle to replace the wheels (which had to be replaced to change the tires), had to replace the bum motor, add magnets, replace the guide, and swap out the guide wires. And the darn thing still hops going down the straights. I'm going to dig it out again and give it a work-over, I might even be able to get it out on the track soon! Buddy's Carrera had no traction, so the back end swung around on every turn, and contributed to a few rolls.

Not that you can complain much about a pair of cars that cost $15 (mine) and $5 (Buddy's).  (Okay, except that I've put about $25 into mine since I got it...)


----------



## Ragnar

What Erik didn't say was the fact that his car was actually faster WITHOUT the nose! And it was my first race with the Formula 1 cars in 1/32. I really enjoyed the Formula 1 cars, they drive more like the 1/24's than the other 1/32 scale cars, so it takes a different technique to drive them. I also just got a control that I could keep up with them with! My old control with a 25 ohm resistor just wasn't hacking it.

I really thought I had won the Porsche race, but I guess the multiple wrecks into my lane during the first heat caused me to get behind. That's the hazards of running yellow!

My truck managed to eat its gear after me clobbering a gentleman's arm (one of the turn marshals) and then being hit from behind by another truck while I was off. When they reslotted my truck, it managed to spin the gear right off before I could get my finger back off the trigger (it ate every single tooth!).\

Then the bizarre accident I had while leading the NASCAR race sure didn't help. Several cars came off into my lane, so I stopped to allow the turn marshals to clear the lane. One of the turn marshals mistakenly took my car off the track and then when he put it back down he did it a little too hard, knocking the axle out. I know this was an accident, but I still lost my cool and now I owe the man an apology. What upset me was when he said that I had to come around the track and get my car and fix it myself when he knows I can't walk. I'm sure now that that comment was made during the heat of the moment without him realizing what he was saying. I guess I'm a little touchy about the fact that I'm handicapped.

The Prototype race, I was just so out of it... I should have actually withdrawn from the race. I could have damaged my car and others trying to drive when I couldn't focus.

But even with all of these problems, I still enjoyed the night, because I enjoy the camaraderie with the racers and friends we have at Hobby Planet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I promised you pictures, you're going to get them!  




The opening of the truck race, with all four Sisu trucks side-by-side and ready to rumble and tumble!




Formula 1 front wing, post-race. As you can see, it's not in terribly good condition. But it's nothing a little super glue and soldering iron can't fix!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

There's a reason I'm called "Wingless Wonder". This is my Scalextric Williams Formula 1, NINCO Wood One Toyota Supra, and Scalextric Yankees/Orbit Porsche 911 GT3R... BEFORE the race. I got all wings back on prior to the night's events starting.



And now for something completely different... the rear wing of my Jagermeister Porsche 956C! I'm not kidding about how this thing is held together. It has been superglued, Tenax'd, and epoxied, over and over. And it still runs somehow.



Left side


Right side


View from above


Rear underneath view. Not only can you see all the damage, you also see the "Death Race 2000" part of the car. Since it was so beaten up anyway, I went with the in-joke about the car and gave it "kill markings". Most of those body silhouettes were from the BC pre-race test race. That morning I took out the three spectators outside the "loop" twice (three people each) and ran up onto a young actual spectator's chest (and back into the track!). During the race I took out those same three plastic people twice (six more!), knocked down another one, and clipped Speedy's hand. The lower silhouettes are wings, four main wings, and one front wing (now I need to add another after last night).

And now you know the reason for the handle!


----------



## Hank80

one thing is for sure Erik, could be a rolling bill board for all the adhesives he has been using lately! Maybe and name change in the future for Erik? Any ideas, let's hear them, ok?


----------



## Ragnar

How about Der Gluemiester!!


----------



## Hank80

How does this sound,.......Bondo boy!,....Der Gluemiester is good,...any others?????


----------



## Hank80

I just spoke with Speedy a few minutes ago. On Sundays we are looking at starting a kids class of racing. what classes they will be, will be determined before we start the Sunday racing. Also the test and tune nite on Wednesday may go away for now. But everything will be decided this week. I'll post more information as soon as we decide on it. Also we are kicking aorund the idea of having and endro race. The length and other details will be forthcoming.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I need to get some sponsorship money from LocTite, Tenax, and the guys who make five-minute epoxy...

Junior classes! Sounds good to me. That'll build up their confidence before they try to take on the experienced drivers.

Let's get together Friday for the enduro chat. I think Delbert had some ideas he wanted to share for consideration, and I know my dad and I would like to help sort that one out. I'm still gunning for the Porsches!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Alright, guys, we got a decent turnout tonight: Henry, JP, Bob, Kyle, Erik, Buddy, Wendell, and Chris. Tom was too sick to run and Wendell showed up late.

Since I'm doing the report this week I'm also posting qualifying results, and fast lap of the race (where I have that info). Enjoy!

The first race of the night was Touring.

Driver Name	Qualifying
Erik	4.393
Kyle	4.688
Bob	4.831
JP	4.943
Chris	5.243
Wendell	5.524

Erik, Kyle, Bob, and JP were running NINCO cars, with Chris and Wendell running Scaleys, but also running their first race in Touring.

Driver Name	Final Laps
Erik	145
JP	131
Kyle	130
Chris	113
Wendell	96
Bob	22

Bob had a disastrous run on blue and left the race. The computer had an error with the printer and the first heat had to be redone, so it could really be said that it was two bad runs on blue. Erik checked out early, but the race for second was very close. Chris turned in a good effort with a Scalextric Aston Martin, keeping pace with JP and Kyle at times, but had a few problems keeping the car on the track.


Next race was NASCAR.

Driver Name	Qualifying
Erik	4.819
Bob	4.866
JP	4.933
Kyle	5.002
Wendell	5.066

Qualifying was pretty close for this one, less than two tenths separated the field!

Driver Name	Final Laps
Bob	128
Erik	121
JP	118
Wendell	114
Kyle	112

Bob took off and never looked back. In the final heat, Erik and Wendell were tied for second with 91 laps, but a bad run on blue caused Wendell to have quite a few offs, which let JP slip by him for third. Kyle had a few problems with a slippery car, and ended up last, but still only 16 laps behind the winner.


Prototypes were the third race of the night.

Driver Name	Qualifying
Erik	4.571
Kyle	4.603
Henry	4.613
JP	4.716
Bob	4.756

Erik, Henry, and JP all had Porsche 956's, with Erik using the High Downforce variety. Kyle had a Nissan R390, and Bob was running a Mercedes Sauber.

Driver Name	Final Laps
Erik	138
Bob	135
Henry	135
JP	128
Kyle	119

The closest race of the night! Bob, Henry, and Erik entered the final heat on the same lap, in that order. It became a game of survival. Erik won out by having no offs, and Bob beat Henry by a short straight.


Porsches were 4th, finally got enough entries to run them.

Driver Name	Qualifying
Erik	4.985
Bob	5.09
Buddy	6.49
Henry	8.5

Qualifying was a bit of a wreck-fest, which resulted in the low times.

Driver Name	Final Laps
Erik	121
Bob	119
Henry	101
Buddy	93

The lights went off over the track, and the Porsches were off! The race was up and down for many heats, but with a horrible final heat Bob lost just enough ground that Erik took the win.


Last was the trucks! It looked like we might not have trucks for a while, but Buddy grabbed a Mercedes from the "Used Car Lot" and went with it. This was Steve Casey's Mercedes, so it was no slouch!

Driver Name	Qualifying
Kyle	5.669
Erik	5.918
JP	6.062
Buddy	7.197

Erik's qualifying sweep ended to Kyle, who ran a clean run. Erik's truck had a tire off the rim (and it took him ten minutes to figure it out!) and JP's truck had problems.

Driver Name	Final Laps
Kyle	98
Erik	86
Buddy	77
JP	DNF

The trucks of Team Chiquita Banana both had mechanical issues, and with a new driver driving a new truck, this was a crazy race! Erik had another tire issue, his air canisters fell off, and at one point his rear magnet fell off and he ran over it! With no rear magnet, madness ensued, and at one point he even drove over Buddy's truck in the turn. At one point Buddy had a problem as his truck's cab came completely off the truck and had to be glued back on. Kyle managed to keep out of the madness and won. Everyone watching had a good time, but hopefully next week all the trucks will stay in good shape!


Fast Laps:
Touring: No Data
NASCAR: No Data
Prototypes: 4.550 Erik (Blue)
Porsche: 5.063 Erik (Green)
Trucks: 5.944 Erik (Orange)


Hope to see more drivers next week!

Junior class starts Sunday, I'll see if I can get that info from Speedy.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Anyone wanting to see the race results since they've been posted here, as well as other information about the track at Hobby Planet and the regulations, can check it out at:

Northeast Florida Slot Cars
http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars
(Soon to have its own domain)


----------



## Hank80

Erik,
The website looks good so far! Keep it going.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

There was a nice turnout for the racing tonight, and we got in four classes: Touring, NASCAR, Prototypes, and Porsche. Newcomers included Jaime and Josh, running their first races in any class.

Before you wonder about the times and lap counts, two things should be pointed out. First, the qualifying was pretty widespread, caused by some fluctuations in power that affected everyone. The problem's being nailed down and will be eliminated before next week's racing, though. Second, the heats were dropped to just two minutes rather than three minutes, which cut laps by 33%. This was done to conserve time. So the Touring cars would have normally done about 135 laps for the top cars, NASCAR around 115-120, and so on.


The first class was Touring, with seven drivers in the race. The results of qualifying were:

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Tom	4.543
Erik	4.765
Kyle	5.185
JP	5.403
Bob	5.582
Jaime	5.607 (Rookie)
Henry	5.900

All five of the top qualifiers were NINCOs, with a Mosler, 3 Supras, and an NSX in that order, followed by a Scaley Supra and a Fly Porsche 911 GT1 EVO.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Tom	91
Erik	90
JP	76
Henry	73
Jaime	57 (Rookie)
Bob	15
Kyle	2

Kyle dropped out during the first heat, with unexplained problems. Bob dropped out after running his first heat, because his car had three of four magnets dislodged following a particularly vicious rear-ender when he deslotted. The race was pretty close, but problems with some of the cars caused a separation at the end, though Tom and Erik had a close fight right down to the finish, with Tom getting the edge by one lap.



The next race was NASCAR. Chris picked up an old Scaley Matt Kenseth car and immediately had to replace the rear axle (including gear), magnet, tires, and braid. This was also his first NASCAR race, and only his second race following a go at the Touring class last week.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Bob	5.193
Erik	5.208
Kyle	5.439
Tom	5.475
JP	5.476
Chris	5.882 (Rookie)

Qualifying for this class was pretty tight! But the racing was so much closer...

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Kyle	79
Erik	78
Bob	74
JP	73
Tom	72
Chris	59 (Rookie)

The lap count doesn't show how close things were. The difference between Kyle and Erik at the end was about four feet, with Kyle just having passed under the scoring bridge and Erik right on the other side of it. The two were neck-and-neck through most of the final heat, but Erik had a single deslot and Kyle kept his nose clean, which was all it took. The rest of the cars were very even too, and some of the drivers were hit with bad luck at inopportune times. Next week the results could be completely reversed!


The next class was the Prototypes. With eight drivers entered, the class was divided into two races with no sit-outs. The slowest four qualifiers would run their own race, and the fastest five would have a separate race.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Kyle	4.672
Erik	4.832
Tom	4.873
Henry	5.105
Bob	5.153
Wendell	5.198 (Rookie)
JP	5.244
Josh	5.612 (Rookie)

The slower cars - though not that slow! - were up first.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Bob	87
JP	86
Wendell	74 (Rookie)
Josh	64 (Rookie)

Bob and JP swapped the lead several times during this race, but in the end Bob's Sauber overcame his nemesis, blue lane, and beat out JP by two in the final heat to take the win by a lap. Wendell put in a good effort in his first race with his Lancia, fighting a swinging rear end, and Josh showed vigilance while dealing with the Porsche 956C High Downforce's tendency to throw its rear end all over the place. Josh ended up becoming a "rider" many times. He learned a lot during the race, as did Wendell, and they're expected to turn in better performances in the coming weeks.

The top four qualifiers put in a really good race as well!

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	93
Kyle	87
Henry	85
Tom	79

Erik's Porsche 956C HD and Tom's Nissan R390 Road Car put in a right race that should have gone down to the wire. However, in the final heat the Nissan had been batted around so much that a wire came loose and, without enough time to fix it, Tom had to pull out. Erik's car kept on the track well, having just a single off during the entire race, and that allowed him to get a six-lap lead over Kyle's Calsonic-sponsored R390, which was just two laps ahead of Henry's Blaupunkt-sponsored 956. One of the scariest moments for the drivers came when Kyle's R390 deslotted onto Tom's lane, and the two R390s collided, with the Road Car flipping down the main straight while Kyle's car flipped into the green, its rear wing sheering in half.


Porsche was the last class, and it got a respectable five drivers. Wendell had a new Porsche that had been a Gruppe M Porsche, but he repainted it an awesome shade of Purple, and it was instantly dubbed the "Purple People Eater."

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Tom	5.240
Erik	5.410
Kyle	5.543
Wendell	6.920 (Rookie)
Buddy	7.060 (Rookie)

Qualifying for this one was pretty tight. Wendell and Buddy had some trouble with their cars being loose, likely a result of not having enough magnet in the car.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	80
Tom	79
Kyle	78
Buddy	58 (Rookie)
Wendell	49 (Rookie)

As noted above, Buddy and Wendell both had problems with their cars being squirrely, which led to several deslots for them, and eventually Wendell had to pull out when his car had trouble. The other three cars had a tight race, and Tom, having finished all four of his heats, had the lead going into the final heat of the race by 16 laps over Erik, despite some troubles early. Erik went into the final heat on the infamous orange lane, and his car did its best to play dead, with a top lap time of 6.545s during the heat, despite him holding his trigger through each entire lap. Even so, he made 17 laps, just enough to take the win by a lap, and Kyle's 21 laps in the final heat put him within two of the lead, just a lap behind second place.


Fast laps for the races are as follows:

Touring: Tom - 4.424 (Blue)
NASCAR: Erik - 5.224 (Green)
Prototypes 1: Bob - 4.528 (Green)
Prototypes 2: Tom - 4.642 (Blue)
Porsche: Tom - 5.037 (Blue)


The driving is getting a lot closer and future races should be even more interesting, especially as more drivers join in!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

The junior classes started last weekend, but I wasn't able to get by the shop to get the results. However, I will be in the shop this Sunday, so I'll be recording the results for posting. I heard the turnout was good last week, and there's been a lot of young drivers in this week practicing. The future generation of the sport is looking good!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We finally got in another Thursday night race, two actually, but it wasn't the typical Trucks and Prototypes. We had four drivers - Erik, Tom, Wendell, and Doc, and just went with what they had and wanted to race. As a result, we did NASCAR and Touring classes. The heat times were set up at 3:15 for tonight's races. Buddy walked in during the first race to act as a turn marshall, but for the Touring it was only Speedy. Keep that in mind as you see the totals.


NASCAR was first on the menu.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Erik	4.920
Wendell	5.707
Doc	5.726
Tom	5.731

Erik hit his marks on his fist lap out of the gates, with a sub-5.00s lap, and came close on his second lap before rolling for the third lap. Wendell, Doc, and Tom each had problems with slippery cars during their qualifying runs.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	120
Wendell	113
Tom	104
Doc	95

The racing was really close, especially during the first heat. As time wore on, some of the cars lost grip, such as Tom's #17 Dewalt car. Wendell kept his nose clean for three heats, taking a lap's lead into the final heat with his #14 Conseco car, but on blue lane he had a horrible run and lost a lot of ground. Erik's #97 Sharpie car had a few offs but kept it on in the last heat to grab the win. The racing was a lot closer than it looks, because each off cost at least a lap, and often more. Doc came in with his "Car of Tomorrow", lost a wheel, had to switch to his #17 Dewalt, then his #24 DuPont, and finally when those had failures pulled out an extremely modified Porsche 911 GT3R which got batted around the track a few times.


The Touring class was next.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Tom	4.106
Erik	4.486
Doc	4.580
Wendell	6.048

Tom ran an NSR Mosler MT900R, Erik a NINCO Toyota Supra, Doc a modified NINCO Honda NSX, and Wendell a Scalextric Nissan Skyline.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	140
Tom	140
Wendell	122
Doc	101

Not a single driver had a race without incident in this series tonight. Tom's Mosler had issues on the tight hairpin on blue lane after an early wreck misshaped his diveplane. Erik's final heat had him slam into Doc's car, which caused a wheel to break loose and fly off the car, and also shoved part of the car's front end inside the interior! That caused him to drive almost 70% of the heat with a very sick car. Wendell's car had traction problems and had a bunch of offs, as did Doc, and both of their problems were compounded by cars hitting them as they came into other lanes and pushing them just out of Speedy's reach. In the end, Erik won out by being in the innermost straight as Tom was heading into the s-curves.

This race was filled with wrecks that could highlight a video on nasty slot car crashes. Tom's Mosler was repeatedly slammed and thrown for a ride when he'd come off on blue lane. At one point he became a rider on Doc's lane and power to the track went off after a few laps of them both riding the same lane, just before Doc's car caught the Mosler and pounded it from behind. Erik had the above-mentioned wreck, an off-track excursion on his side, and a few read-enders into Doc or Wendell. Wendell had a lot of sliding problems and got slammed repeatedly, but had no spectactular crashes. Doc made the highlight of the evening when his car broke loose coming out of the loop and zipped across the track, slamming into the flagman who was thrown into the mid-straight and flipping his car into a small section of grass between the pits, the scoring bridge, and the mid-straight. The flagman was then slammed by a speeding Mosler and thrown OVER both tractors and the pit stalls and off the track, clearing the loop entirely. Doc also had another wreck on the main straight that saw him connect with the inside wall, dragging off a sponsor strip, flipping onto his roof, and then sliding upside down along the main straight with a sponsor strip on his windshield. Somewhere in the midst of that mess another strip was also pulled loose, and a small track repair had to be done under caution.

To give you a hint of the chaos of the races, during the NASCAR race the fewest deslots was 25, and the most was 36. In the Touring, those numbers were 21 and 34.




Fast laps of the night:
NASCAR: 5.167 Erik (Green)
Touring: 4.200 Tom (Green)


Tomorrow night should be an exciting batch of races, probably with a lot less off-track excursions than tonight! If you're in Jacksonville, or it's an easy enough drive, come on in and race with us!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racing tonight, guys! Bring your cars by and let's fill up all the classes!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We had a nice, busy night of racing tonight (last night?). The turnout was pretty good, with a couple of new drivers, Richard in Touring and Tom Marlow in NASCAR. Jaime also tried her first run in NASCAR.


First race was Touring, the biggest turnout of the night with nine racers.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Erik	4.320
Tom S.	4.438
Kyle	4.768
JP	4.892
Bob	4.992
Steve	5.159
Wendell	5.422
Jaime	5.637
Richard	6.566

Qualifying was pretty tight. The cars broke down like this: Erik (NINCO Toyota Supra), Tom (NINCO Mosler MT900R), Kyle (NINCO Toyota Supra), JP (NINCO Toyota Supra), Bob (NINCO Honda NSX), Steve (modified Scalextric TVR), Wendell (Carrera Tuner), Jaime (Scalextric Toyota Supra), Richard (Scalextric Toyota Supra). As you can see, there were a lot of Supras!

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	122
Tom S.	109
Bob	106
JP	101
Steve	91
Wendell	83
Kyle	67
Richard	66
Jaime	66

The race looked a lot tighter than the final results suggest. Everyone had their fair share of deslots, though Kyle had more issues with green and blue lane and sat out most of those heats. Bob finally managed to hold on with blue lane and grabbed second. The rest of the cars seem pretty spread out, but the competition was tough. Wendell had a few mechanical problems that hurt him, such as a tire going off-rim and all kinds of bits falling off of the car! Richard and Jaime, the least experienced drivers, did their best and brought home their drivers safe. Tom had some bad health problems that were giving him trouble racing.



The second class was a short one, Porsche class.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Erik	4.794
Matt	4.920
Tom	4.976
Kyle	7.003

Qualifying saw just about everyone take a tumble. Matt was expected to be fastest with a ridiculously fast Porsce, but had a lot of problems in qualifying. Both Tom and Kyle also had problems.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	113
Matt	111
Kyle	102
Tom S.	DNF

Tom had to drop out with health problems that had been bothering him all night and finally proved to be too much to run with. The racing was competitive with the remaining three drivers, however, and it finally came down to the driver who stayed on track the most. It was clear Matt had the strongest car, but he had a number of problems with it, including a flip off of the track.



Third up was Prototypes, another light turnout class.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Erik	4.659
Kyle	4.721
JP	4.921
Bob	5.210

Not many problems in qualifying for this race, though everyone seemed to have a problem with sliding during their run.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Erik	113
Bob	109
JP	98
Kyle	98

There were some exciting moments and the racing in this one was very good. JP was taken out of contention for the win early when his motor died in his Porsche 956. He replaced the motor between heats and came back out to bring it in for third place. There was a crazy moment during the final heat when Erik entered the inside switch-back turn beside Kyle and Kyle's car kicked out violently, sending Erik's 956C HD flipping end over end into the s-curves, and continuing on down the track. No damage was sustained, though, and the drivers laughed as the "Death Race 2000" (aka the "Bondo Express") kept on going.



Last was NASCAR, which had a nice selection of drivers at seven.

*Driver Name	Qualifying*
Erik	4.672
JP	4.940
Wendell	4.944
Bob	5.019
Kyle	5.071
Tom M.	5.293
Jaime	6.170

Erik completes his sweep of qualifying! This was probably the tightest qualifying, with a surprisingly quick lapfrom Erik, and decent laps from Tom M. and Jaime, both of whom were rookies for this class (Tom was a rookie for 1/32 scale tonight!). Tom was borrowing a Scalextric Jimmie Johnson car from Henry, and Jaime was borrowing her dad's older model Scalextric Mark Martin car (which is a pretty quick car!). She was understandably easy with the car.

*Driver Name	Final Laps*
Kyle	109
Erik	107
Bob	107
JP	102
Tom M.	99
Wendell	94
Jaime	66

Kyle snuck in a win on this one as Erik and Bob thought they were contending for the win! Kyle showed consistency and kept Erik from making a streak of the night. Erik put up a strong fight to take second, being just half a lap ahead of Bob. JP also had a nice run, and was close to the leaders, and Tom put in a good performance for a rookie at just 10 laps behind first. Wendell also had a good run and was only 15 laps behind in sixth. Despite trying to take it easy, Jaime had two heats with small deslots that had nasty consequences, popping the guide off of the car and forcing repairs. Regardless, she was close to the leaders while on the track, and could prove to be a contender next week.

*Fastest Lap*
Touring: Erik 4.278 (Green)
Porsche: Matt 4.611 (Green)
Prototypes: Bob 4.617 (Green)
NASCAR: Erik 4.912 (Yellow)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Tonight we got a lot of new drivers, which is good because some of the regulars were unable to make it. The new drivers turned in a pretty good show, though.

We did three classes, all of them with nice turnout.



First up was NASCAR.

*Driver	Qualifying*
Erik	5.073
Tom	5.260
Chris	5.273
Bobby	5.419
Wendell	5.455
Marty	5.846
Benjamin	10.340

Erik was driving a #97 Sharpie, as was Bobby. Tom and Marty were both driving #17 Dewalt cars. Chris had an older #17 Dewalt, Wendell had an older #14 Conseco, and Benjamin had an older #10 Valvoline.

This was Marty's second NASCAR race. It was the first race for Bobby, who had just bought his car and had it set up by "T&E" just before the race. He actually picked it up right after they announced the race, and asked, "Can you set this up for me in five minutes?" This included some magnet setup, oiling the motor and bearings, greasing the gears, and truing the tires. Breaking in the motor for at least 10 minutes was not an option! As for Benjamin, he usually runs the Sunday races, but he wanted to drive really bad. He drives his car slow to keep it on the track, and is used to the lower speeds for the Junior racers (10v as opposed to 16v power).

*Driver	Laps*
Wendell	104
Erik	102
Marty	91
Tom	90
Bobby	90
Chris	85
Benjamin	50

Wendell finally proved he could do it, and kept up a clean and steady race to take home his first victory! Erik had some issues with his car body being loose (it had two of its original six screws, and those were loose to "float the body", which obviously didn't work). Marty drove hard, then calmed down to keep it clean and came in second. Tom had a lot of problems with his car, from a slick rear end to a dying motor. Bobby had his own worries, at one point having a braid issue that required time off the track. Chris did his best to run a clean race, but had a few problems. Benjamin, as noted, ran a slow and steady pace to keep his car from wrecking. He had a lot of fun, which was what he was in it for.



Next up was the ever-popular Touring class!

*Driver	Qualifying*
Tom	4.292
Erik	4.450
Marty	5.256
Delbert	5.396
Wendell	5.569
Kurt	6.310
David	8.415

Tom had his NINCO Tuning Toyota Supra, Erik a NINCO Wood One Supra, Marty a Scalextric Toyota Supra, Delbert a Scalextric Aston Martin DBR9, Wendell a Carrera Tuner Car (can't remember the model), Kurt a Fly Dodge Viper, and David a Fly BMW M3. Kurt and David were first time racers, Delbert was running his first Touring race, and Marty was running on little experience. The two Fly cars both exhibiting worrying signs during qualifying.

*Driver	Laps*
Erik	114
Tom	108
Wendell	96
Marty	92
Delbert	75
Kurt	68
David	DNF

This one should have been a lot closer than it was. Somehow Erik shot out to the end of the main straight before anyone else got going (maybe holding his trigger before the green hit?). Tom was driving a car he hadn't run in a long time, one known to be a beast to handle. Wendell's car was fast but had its off-track excursions, losing pieces in the process (not the first time, probably not the last). Marty did a decent job of keeping his nose clean. Delbert had a problem with his car's power, still not sure what that was. Kurt had an issue with the driveshaft of his car popping out during a wreck, so he had to spend some time off for that. And David had a few too many offs, the final one breaking one of his front axle stubs (it's fixable, though). When the drivers were all running clean and without trouble, it looked like anyone's race. If luck doesn't strike the other drivers next week, Erik will be hard pressed to stay on top.




Last up was the Prototypes!

*Driver	Qualifying*
Tom	4.599
Erik	5.011
Terry	5.210
Delbert	5.309
Jason	5.322
Kurt	5.973

No one's quite certain what was up with the power on the lane everyone qualified on, but qualifying was a bit slow for the Prototypes. The power picked back up for the race, though. Tom had out a Nissan R390 Road Car, Erik a Porsche 956C High Downforce (the infamous "Death Race 2000"), Terry had a Clarion Nissan R390, Delbert a Mercedes Sauber painted in his company colors with his name as the racer (I MUST get pictures of his four Saubers to post!), Jason grabbed a Mercedes Sauber today, and Kurt had a Lancia LT. Terry, Jason, and Kurt were all new racers.

*Driver	Laps*
Erik	109
Jason	101
Tom	100
Terry	80
Kurt	76
Delbert	75

Things went a bit awry from the beginning. Tom's R390 RC was going along at a nice enough pace until a flying car came off track and slammed into his control hand's wrist, causing him a lot of pain in a tender spot, which made it difficult to control the car. Jason kept his nose pretty clean. Terry was trying to feel his way around the car, and at times misjudged turns, a problem that will likely work itself out in no time. The same could be said for Kurt. Delbert's car seemed to have a bit too much magnet and had problems running fast.

Erik couldn't be said to have "kept his nose clean." That car is called "Death Race 2000" for a reason! During the final heat, it barreled through all three of the other cars on the track every time they landed in his lane - and kept going! The car brutally bashed through a pair of cars at once, carried Terry's R390 on its front end for about twenty feet, and in total drove through another car at least six or seven times in that one heat. Drivers started keeping their cars in line better just to avoid the 956C's ruthless driving.

The race also had a lot of car pieces falling off of cars. While on blue lane Tom's barely-controlled R390 missed a particularly tight cut-back turn a few times (it's not easy to do a tricky turn when you can hardly hold your controller!), which caused it to become a rider on yellow two or three times. Each time Erik would catch the car coming out of the turn, but one time he slapped his hand down a bit hard on the front end and a headlight cover came off (whether this was the result of an earlier accident or an overzealous turn marshall is unclear). Speaking of headlight covers, during one point in which the race was stopped to clear a wreck, Henry noticed a peculiar piece of clear plastic caught in the back end of Terry's R390 - one of the headlight covers from Jason's Sauber! And to top it off, Delbert ran into a piece of debris on orange lane which prevented his car from going. While the track was stopped, the lane was checked. It was a black mirror. Checking cars for broken mirrors turned up... a missing black mirror on Delbert's car - he'd run over his own mirror!



*Fastest Laps*
NASCAR: Erik 5.093 (Blue)
Touring: Tom 4.631 (Green)
Prototypes: Tom 4.365 (Blue)



It sounds cliche to say it, but I'll keep saying it - the new guys are looking good, and the races could go any way on any week.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We had four classes of racing Friday night, with a trio of new drivers: Richard, Jonathan, and Kurt II (designated such to separate him from Kurt I).


Up first was the Touring class. The plan with nine drivers was to separate it into two races, the top four being the A main and the bottom four being the B main, and then put the results together.

*Driver	Qualifying*
Erik	4.360
Tom	4.459
Bob	4.624
Kyle	4.702
Richard	5.126
Kurt I	5.187
Kurt II	5.414
Jonathan	5.483
Wendell	5.940

Erik was running the new NINCO Gulf Mosler MT900R, Tom the NINCO Kenmore Mosler MT900R, Bob a NINCO Honda NSX, Kyle a NINCO Wood One Toyota Supra, Richard a Scalextric au Ceruma Toyota Supra, Kurt I an old Scalextric Jaguar, Kurt II an old Scalextric Lamborghini, Jonathan a Scalextric Raybrig Honda NSX, and Wendell a Carrera Tuner Nissan 350Z.

The two heats ended up pitting the Scalextric cars and Carrera together in the first heat, and the NINCO cars against each other in the second heat.

*Driver	Laps*
Tom	117
Bob	114
Wendell	97
Erik	95
Kurt I	94
Jonathan	90
Kurt II	88
Richard	79
Kyle	34

Above are the full tallied results. Erik looked like an early favorite with the new Mosler until a hard wreck popped the motor out of place, costing him 10 laps in the third heat, then popped out again early in the final heat. Rather than risk damage to the car, he took it out of the race until the motor could be glued down. Tom, with his motor glued down already, had no such problems, and Bob overcame his earlier problems on blue lane to put up a fierce battle for the top. Wendell turned third overall, with Erik two laps behind. Both Kurts and Jonathan put up a fierce battle and every deslot counted. Richard did his best with the new car and turned in a nice first race. Kyle went out early with a poorly handling car, but should have it fixed for next week's races.




The next race was NASCAR.

*Driver	Qualifying*
Kyle	5.050
Wendell	5.095
Terry	5.374
Bob	5.665
Henry	8.260

Kyle had the #17 he won from the Boggy Creek Charity Race, Wendell had his old #14 out again, Terry was using the week-old #97 (the 3rd-place finisher in its first race last week!), Bob had the #48, and Henry was trying out the new SCX #29, having just gotten it set up before the race.

*Driver	Laps*
Kyle	108
Wendell	101
Bob	91
Terry	89
Henry	87

Wendell put in a good race but Kyle just took off and left the field behind. The other three contenders did their best to keep up, but had some problems with handling. The SCX #29 had some especially hard times, but it was fast enough to keep up with the pack when it was running well.




Prototypes were the third class, and they were broken up into two races just like the Touring class.

*Driver	Qualifying*
Tom	4.541
Kyle	4.676
Bob	4.804
Jason	4.898
Terry	4.912
Erik	5.033
Henry	5.283
Richard	5.570
Jonathan	6.379

Tom was debuting his Spirit of America Porsche 956C, Kyle had his Calsonic Nissan R390, Bob a Mercedes Sauber, Jason a Mercedes Sauber, Terry a Clarion Nissan R390, Erik his "Death Race 2000" Porsche 956C (freshly painted black), Henry debuted a Shell Porsche 962C, Richard an Audi R8C, and Jonathan a Lancia LT.

*Driver	Laps*
Jason	111
Erik	107
Kyle	101
Bob	100
Tom	99
Jonathan	91
Terry	84
Henry	78
Richard	75

The tallied results above show just how close it was! The race could have been closer, as a number of drivers had problems. Terry experienced handling problems. Henry's car lost the steering wheel. At one point Kyle's car drifted over into Tom's lane and there was a brutal collision before the turn marshals could get to it. That collision smashed the right headlight cover on the SoA 956C, and the back end fell out of the R390 later. The R390 also had a couple of off-track excursions that shattered its rear wing. The SoA also suffered a stripped screw, which dropped out later during the race and shorted the lane it was running on, causing the car to stop. No one noticed the problem for several laps as they tried to diagnose braid problems, until finally someone noticed the screw and the track was shut off to fish it out and reinstall it. This allowed Jason to get a big lead, which he never relinquished, as his lone problem was a front axle coming apart, at which point the track was stopped to collect the pieces. He popped the car back together and kept going. "Death Race 2000", coming in second place, wracked up its own tally as the turn marshals were keeping score and agreed on at least nine "kills" (times it drove through other cars in its lane before they could be grabbed).



Last up was the Porsche Cup, smallest class of the night.

*Driver	Qualifying*
Erik	4.944
Tom	4.973
Jonathan	5.260
Richard	5.859

Jonathan had a new Porsche Boxster and was allowed to run it so he could get into the class. Erik had the Gruppe M, Tom the Team Sebah, and Richard the Seikel car.

*Driver	Laps*
Tom	101
Erik	100
Jonathan	83
Richard	82

This race was a good one and will be even closer as Jonathan and Richard get experience! Tom kept his nose clean to grab the win. Erik's nose was anything but clean on yellow lane, when he came around the turn to scoop up Richard's Porsche before the turn marshals could get it, and by the time he realized it, it was too late - the car had been carried around the loop and tossed off the track by the momentum! Luckily no damage was done and the race went on.


*Fastest Laps*
Touring: Tom 4.372 (Green)
NASCAR: Wendell 5.010 (Green)
Prototypes: Bob 4.658 (Green)
Porsche: Tom 4.799 (Blue)


After the races we added more border and a new scoring bridge that I'll be posting pictures of Sunday, so there's plenty more room for cars to get around the track and a nice looking new bridge.


----------



## Ragnar

I knew I shouldn't have run the Spirit of America Porsche! I had been avoiding running it for several weeks and then the first time I run it, I trash the front end of the body. Oh well, it could have been worse. I might have run my Modena in GT and trashed it. That will probably be a story for the future, how the Modena got wrecked. :tongue:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We got done with the junior racing in time to turn up the track to 16V, clean it up, run some practice, and get in a race for the Friday night drivers. The class that most people had was Touring, so that's what we ran. We did 2:45 heats, with two minutes between, in a round robin.

Qualifying was as usual, three laps.

*Driver	Qualifying*
Erik	4.558
Tom	5.111
Matt	5.271
Jaime	5.303
Kurt	5.404
Wendell	7.010

Tom qualified his NINCO Toyota Supra before finding out that it had a slightly damaged chassis causing it to bind up and go slow, but switched to a NINCO Kenmore Mosler MT900R before the race. Matt ran a Scalextric Porsche Boxter that had been lowered, motor replaced by a Slot.it V12/3 21.5K motor, with a magnet attached to the motor where the plastic chassis "grill" had been. Erik was back to his NINCO Supra, Jaime had a Scalextric Supra, Kurt a Slot.it Audi R8C, and Wendell a Scalextric Dodge Viper.

*Driver	Laps*
Erik	120
Tom	117
Matt	114
Kurt	96
Wendell	87
Jaime	80

The results ended up in much the same order as the qualifying, the sole except being Jaime in last place after qualifying 4th. She was still learning her car and is getting better each race. Wendell had some issues with wrecks, a lot of times involving someone coming into his lane, and by the end of the race his Viper was down a grill and a mirror. Kurt fought a valiant fight against a tail-happy Audi, and managed to pull in fourth. At the top of the charts, it was a fiercely contested battle. Matt lost out by having the most off-track excursions, and Erik got an early lead when Tom's Mosler had handling issues on a blue lane that was surprisingly dirty despite prior cleaning. That early lead was enough to hold as the Mosler lapped his Surpa six times in the final heat while he was on orange lane. It's interesting to note that Tom's Mosler did 117 laps in each of its last two races. The pace was somewhat slowed down by a lack of experienced turn marshals, though the few marshals available (at one point being down to a single turn marshal during an entire heat) did the best they could be expected to do.


*Fastest Lap*
Touring: Tom 4.525 (Green)


----------



## GW/TRP

Hey Speedy,

Thanks for dropping by The Race Place. Now that you have seen the track maybe we can get some endurance races going before you have to go back to work. We have magnatec braid on the entire track for the 110' tri-oval and the 175' roadcourse replica of Daytona International Speedway. The 31
degree banks make the course into a 100' staightaway when you come out of turn six onto the banking. If your racers want a practice day just let me know when. 

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## Hank80

Just to let everybody know who is interested,.....something new is coming!....stay tuned for the details,..........Nothing will be annouced until next week.......


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Ah! But this isn't about the new classes, is it? I meant to point out the nifty Trans Am, Classic F1, and Porsche Boxster classes - stock, with only one extra magnet allowed. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Hank80

NO .......something else all together.....


----------



## Wingless Wonder

TRUCK RACING IS BACK IN ACTION TONIGHT!!!!

That's right, dig out your truck if you have one! I know Erik (me), Tom (my dad), JP, and Heny will be there. Let's see if we can add the other guys I know have trucks, like Herb, Kyle, and Delbert (we need to put out an APB on Delbert!).

I might even try to get some video with my camera for those who've never seen these beasts in action.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Sorry guys, health got in the way of us getting there.


----------

